# Holy shit it's a ghost!



## Zepp88 (Jan 13, 2010)

This isn't the 100k thread.


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)

???


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 13, 2010)

I sense noobs.


Bring me to the elders.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)

[action=WarriorOfMetal]gets it[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2010)

though that smiley kind of makes me sad since our Dutch Kazi died a little less than 2 months ago


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn that sucks Steve


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 13, 2010)

Randy said:


>



Of course


----------



## pink freud (Jan 13, 2010)

The internet is the only place where I'm old enough to say, "Back in the day..."


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh? And which day are you going back to? I like to go back to 1/1/0001 pretty often.


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah, 1/1/0001... I remember that day just like it was 733,297 days ago. 

Man, time flies.


----------



## lurgar (Jan 13, 2010)

That's great, never seen it before. You should also check out this brand new website called rotten.com. It's gory but it's really cool to look at pictures of dead people!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2010)

Randy said:


>







Zepp88 said:


> Damn that sucks Steve



Indeed. We lost 2 of our 4 bunnies in a period of 2 months


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 13, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> I sense noobs.
> 
> 
> Bring me to the elders.



you rang. this isnt the original pic though. 

still hilarity has ensued


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2010)

Randy said:


>





Zepp88 said:


>





technomancer said:


>


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## petereanima (Jan 14, 2010)

Randy said:


>


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 14, 2010)

lurgar said:


> That's great, never seen it before. You should also check out this brand new website called rotten.com. It's gory but it's really cool to look at pictures of dead people!



Err what?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy shit it's Zepp.... and he's back!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys are wasting bandwidth.


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> You guys are wasting bandwidth.





Randy said:


>





Zepp88 said:


>





technomancer said:


>





Randy said:


>





petereanima said:


>


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 14, 2010)

?


----------



## petereanima (Jan 14, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ?



 !


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 14, 2010)

petereanima said:


> !



.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## 8string (Jan 14, 2010)

Aysakh said:


>



 !


----------



## damigu (Jan 14, 2010)

Randy said:


> Ah, 1/1/0001... I remember that day just like it was 733,297 days ago.
> 
> Man, time flies.



i can't decide if that means your memory is really good or really bad, since it was actually about 489 days longer ago than that!

the leap years and calendar reforms since 0001 add up to 489 days different than a straight multiplication by 365 (2008/4 gives the gregorian leap days since 0000 [not including year 0000], then you have to -3 days due to the julian rules of leap years [every 4 years but not if the year is divisible by 100 unless it is also divisible by 400, starting in 1582], and another -10 days due to the julian reform that completely skipped 10 days in october of 1582 to put the christian holidays back on the correct days with respect to the equinoxes).

yes, i'm a math nerd.


----------



## Groff (Jan 14, 2010)

damigu said:


>


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2010)

damigu said:


> yes, i'm a math nerd.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 15, 2010)

[action=Zepp88] lurks and makes his judgments.[/action]

ELDERS!!!!!!!!!!!! RECLAIM THIS PLACE!!!!


10 100K REPLY CONTEST
20 GOTO 10


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 15, 2010)

Randy is approved of at the highest order.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


>



 is that a _*chupacabras*_?


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2010)

Vegetables


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2010)

this too


----------



## sami (Jan 16, 2010)

where ya been zepp??

oh, and


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 16, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1818483 said:


> is that a _*chupacabras*_?



Believe it or not, that's a real animal. The Four-Toed Jerboa!

Four-Toed Jerboa - Neatorama


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2010)

=
+=
++++++=


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 16, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1818832 said:


> =
> +=
> ++++++=
> +++++++  =



fixed.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2010)

ahahahhahahah


----------



## Savindur-El (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Randy (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## damigu (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

The Zepp has returned.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2010)

sami said:


> where ya been zepp??
> 
> oh, and



Avoiding the fallout.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> The Zepp has returned.





To creep around for a bit.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Randy.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


>


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the DVD of that concert... It's really good


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2010)

The most recent DVD?

I recently acquired Aint It Dead Yet? and The Videos collection


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2010)

EDIT: Fucking doubleposts....


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 17, 2010)

I have Aint it dead yet as well, but that's the Greater Wrong Of The Right tour dvd. Well worth your pennies


----------



## Randy (Jan 17, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> Hey Randy.



O, hai.

:shit:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2010)

lurgar said:


> That's great, never seen it before. You should also check out this brand new website called rotten.com. It's gory but it's really cool to look at pictures of dead people!





signalgrey said:


> you rang. this isnt the original pic though.
> 
> still hilarity has ensued



What in fuckity fuck are you guys talking about?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 17, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> You guys are wasting bandwidth.



And also. 

And apparently no balls.


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2010)

celiak: no wang at all


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wut


----------



## petereanima (Jan 18, 2010)

it is teh zepp.

it is superiour.

i have a dick-ah!


----------



## Harry (Jan 18, 2010)

Fuck, thought you left SS.org entirely bro.
Where you been?


----------



## Harry (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy said:


> O, hai.
> 
> :shit:


----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2010)

petereanima said:


> i have a dick-ah!



So wha's 'da problem?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy said:


> So wha's 'da problem?



LETS DOOO EETTT QUICK!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 18, 2010)

Harry said:


> Fuck, thought you left SS.org entirely bro.
> Where you been?



MG.org


----------



## Groff (Jan 18, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Wut




You are clearly not l337 enough for Vegetable Goat.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 18, 2010)

Groff said:


> You are clearly not l337 enough for Vegetable Goat.



He does not understand the way of the white goat of the forest. He does not understand the way of the 100k. Fuck yes that fucking rhymes. He does not trust in the Mercury Arc Valve Rectifier.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 18, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Groff (Jan 18, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


>



I c wut u did thar...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Randy (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy said:


>




Rockapella

Didn't know that they were... Well... Real.


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

Duh, everyone knows that.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 18, 2010)

Got Borderlands....started playing around 4:00PM.....it is now 7:26PM and I'm only now considering turning it off.

Now to give Blacksite: Area 51 a whirl.


----------



## Groff (Jan 19, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> Got Borderlands....started playing around 4:00PM.....it is now 7:26PM and I'm only now considering turning it off.
> 
> Now to give Blacksite: Area 51 a whirl.



Yeah, I started playing Half-Life 2 again, but this time I'm doing it with cheats (I already did a pure run, I wanted to do this just for fun). I was up until 4a.m. because I HAD to finish episode 1.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

VIOLENT VIDEOGAMES MAKE ME WANT TO HUG PUPPIES!


----------



## lobee (Jan 19, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> VIOLET WINDOWFRAMES MAKE ME WANT TO DRUG YUPPIES!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

lobee said:


>



HOLY FUCK YOUR THUMB IS HELD ERECT AND POINTING VERTICALLY THUS SIGNIFYING THAT YOU APPROVE OF YOUR DEFILING OF MY POST.

THIS MAKES ME WANT TO SLAP YOU!












































[action=Zepp88] hugs a puppy.[/action]


----------



## lobee (Jan 19, 2010)

[action=lobee]does not wish his erection to be slapped.....by Zepp88[/action]


----------



## sami (Jan 19, 2010)

zepp is back with a brand new edition


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 19, 2010)

sami said:


> zepp is back with a brand new edition


----------



## petereanima (Jan 20, 2010)

sami said:


> zepp is back with a brand new edition



I APPROVE THIS FACT!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

1.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

2.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

3.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

4.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

5.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

6.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

7.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

8.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

9.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

10.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

Let's make PsP proud!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

Wut?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Groff said:


>


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 109
User Name Posts
Zepp88 42
Randy 12
Groff 9
Demoniac 6
petereanima 4
MaKo´s Tethan 4
gunshow86de 2
BlindingLight7 2
lobee 2
sami 2
Harry 2
Rick 2
damigu 2
Prydogga 2
technomancer 2
6o66er 2
WarriorOfMetal 1
lurgar 1
caskettheclown 1
8string 1
Aysakh 1
Savindur-El 1
Mattmc74 1
signalgrey 1
pink freud 1
xXxPriestessxXx 1
MaxOfMetal 1
74n4LL0 1


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

Too much everything else, not enough Wham!


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

"Turn on the TV and put on Futurama. At least that lasts a half-hour."


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> "Turn on the TV and put on Futurama. At least that lasts a half-hour."



My god that certainly was epic.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Good lord the mental ward of SS seems to be running a muck


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Good lord the mental ward of SS seems to be running a muck



La.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)

Meow


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Good lord the mental ward of SS seems to be running a muck



...and apparently no balls.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Meow



E?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 109
> User Name Posts
> Zepp88 42
> ...



I


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

will


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

win


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

this.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)

Your attempts at victory are futile. No one escapes the silly string APOCALYPSE.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You're attempts at victory are futal. No one escapes the silly string APOCALYPSE.



Your attempts at proper spelling and grammar are futile 




I approve highly of silly string attacks.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> Your attempts at proper spelling and grammar are futile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's been a long day.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> It's been a long day.



*sigh* yes it has. To hell with worky things!!!!!!!!!!!!


[action=Zepp88] dumps Demoniac into a vat of molten silly string.[/action]


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

#1 = Demoniac.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

I wrote a poem.

01001101 01100001 01101110 01101001 01100011 00101100 00100000 01100101 01100011 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110100 01101001 01100011 00101100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01101000 01101001 01100111 01101000 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000010 01101100 01110101 01110010 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01101001 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100110 01100101 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100101 01111001 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100010 01100011 01101111 01101110 01110011 01100011 01101001 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110000 01101100 01101111 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100101 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000001 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01110100 01100101 01110111 01100001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01100101 01101101 01101111 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01000001 00100000 01110011 01101111 01110010 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110011 01100011 01100001 01110000 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100000 01010010 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101001 01110011 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100011 01110010 01101001 01101101 01100101 00101100 00001101 00001010 01000101 01111000 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110110 01100101 01101110 01100111 01100101 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00001101 00001010 01000100 01100101 01101101 01101111 01101110 01101001 01100011 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01100101 01101110 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00101100 00100000 01101100 01110101 01100011 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100010 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000001 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01110000 01101100 01100001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110101 01101100 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01000001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110011 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100100 01100101 01110011 01101001 01100111 01101110 00101100 00100000 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000011 01101000 01110010 01101111 01101110 01101001 01100011 00100000 01100001 01100010 01110011 01110100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010111 01101001 01101100 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100011 01110010 01101001 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000110 01101111 01101100 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100011 01110010 01110101 01110011 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01110010 01111001 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100110 01110101 01101100 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100011 01110101 01110010 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01001111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100111 01100101 01101100 01101001 01100011 00100000 01100011 01110010 01101001 01100101 01110011 00100000 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010110 01101001 01100111 01101001 01101100 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100110 01110010 01100001 01101001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01110011 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110011 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010010 01100001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01110011 01110000 01101111 01110011 01101001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100111 01110010 01100101 01110100 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110000 01100001 01110011 01110100 00101100 00001101 00001010 00100000 01000110 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100001 01110011 01110001 01110101 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01110000 01100001 01101100 01101100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01010100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100010 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100100 01101001 01110011 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100100 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101001 01100011 01101011 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01110000 01110101 01101100 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100001 01110111 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000011 01101111 01101110 01100110 01110101 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01110100 01111001 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01110011 01100101 01101110 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010010 01100001 01100010 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110010 01110101 01110000 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01100101 01100110 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000001 01110111 01100001 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100101 01101101 01101111 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01010011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01100101 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100101 01101110 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00101110


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone socialize silly string. NOW!!!
































Please


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)

Demoniac said:


>



Hostility isn't necessary, but it is so metal.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Silly string has been hereby socialized.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I wrote a poem.
> 
> 01001101 01100001 01101110 01101001 01100011 00101100 00100000 01100101 01100011 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110100 01101001 01100011 00101100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01101000 01101001 01100111 01101000 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000010 01101100 01110101 01110010 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110110 01101001 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100110 01100101 01100101 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100101 01111001 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100010 01100011 01101111 01101110 01110011 01100011 01101001 01101111 01110101 01110011 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110000 01101100 01101111 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100101 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000001 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01110100 01100101 01110111 01100001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01100101 01101101 01101111 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01000001 00100000 01110011 01101111 01110010 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110011 01100011 01100001 01110000 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100000 01010010 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101001 01110011 01110011 01110101 01110010 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100011 01110010 01101001 01101101 01100101 00101100 00001101 00001010 01000101 01111000 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110110 01100101 01101110 01100111 01100101 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00001101 00001010 01000100 01100101 01101101 01101111 01101110 01101001 01100011 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01100101 01101110 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00101100 00100000 01101100 01110101 01100011 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100010 01101100 01101001 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000001 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01110000 01101100 01100001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110101 01101100 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01000001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110011 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100100 01100101 01110011 01101001 01100111 01101110 00101100 00100000 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01000011 01101000 01110010 01101111 01101110 01101001 01100011 00100000 01100001 01100010 01110011 01110100 01110010 01100001 01100011 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010111 01101001 01101100 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110111 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100011 01110010 01101001 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000110 01101111 01101100 01100100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100011 01110010 01110101 01110011 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110111 01110010 01111001 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100110 01110101 01101100 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100011 01110101 01110010 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01001111 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100111 01100101 01101100 01101001 01100011 00100000 01100011 01110010 01101001 01100101 01110011 00100000 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01010110 01101001 01100111 01101001 01101100 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100110 01110010 01100001 01101001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01110011 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110011 01110100 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010010 01100001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01100100 01101001 01110011 01110000 01101111 01110011 01101001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100111 01110010 01100101 01110100 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110000 01100001 01110011 01110100 00101100 00001101 00001010 00100000 01000110 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100001 01110011 01110001 01110101 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01110000 01100001 01101100 01101100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01101110 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01010100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100010 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100100 01101001 01110011 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100100 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00100000 01010111 01101001 01110100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101001 01100011 01101011 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01110000 01110101 01101100 01110011 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100001 01110111 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000011 01101111 01101110 01100110 01110101 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01110100 01111001 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01110011 01100101 01101110 01110011 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01010010 01100001 01100010 01101001 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110010 01110101 01110000 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101100 01100101 01100110 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 00001101 00001010 01000001 01110111 01100001 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100101 01101101 01101111 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01010011 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01100101 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100101 01101110 01100011 01101111 01110010 01100101 00101110



That was just beautiful, amazing!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> Silly string has been hereby socialized.



Thank you!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Hostility isn't necessary, but it is so metal.


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Someone socialize silly string. NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Green silly string was socialized long ago


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Groff said:


> Green silly string was socialized long ago



Well, I've announced a general decree. All varieties of silly string are socialized.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Zepp88 said:


> That was just beautiful, amazing!



You're welcome.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> You're welcome.



You've got it backwards you damned Aussie. You say "Thank you kind sir" and I say "You're welcome"

Our toilets flush in the correct direction


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Your flush toilets incorrectly.


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

+=


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> +=


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> +=



I believe you meant;


 +  =


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

^ That poor little guy is facing the wrong way. You're a horrible parent, making a fool of him like that


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

Crushing your child's spirit and giving them no will to live builds character.


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

Ask Joe Jackson.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> Crushing your child's spirit and giving them no will to live builds character.



Or kills them.

Either way though, win/win.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Blah.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 20, 2010)

How dare you insult my child. He can't help that he is special.


----------



## Randy (Jan 20, 2010)

The kid in me likes the frosted side... But the grownup in me likes the kid in me.


----------



## thegagebass (Jan 20, 2010)

someone say frosted?


----------



## Groff (Jan 20, 2010)

Randy said:


> The kid in me likes the frosted side... But the grownup in me likes the kid in me.



Way to go MJ


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2010)

The camera doesn't afraid of anything but obviously you afraid of something.


----------



## arktan (Jan 21, 2010)

I like where this thread is going. Which means... ... nowhere


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)

the fuck is going on in here?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 21, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> the fuck ig going on in here?



What does it look like? Don't question it, join in


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 21, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> the fuck ig going on in here?



*DEBAUCHERY!!!*


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> What does it look like? Don't question it, join in


Here we go!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)

RELEASE!!!! 
THE KITTEEEEEEEHSSS!!!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)

MOAR KITTEHS!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)

That is all??
















MOAR!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)

Now! I demand everybody to hug a kitteh!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll hug the first one.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't like them kittehs... I'm more of a dog-guy!
so...uhm


RELEASE THE PUPPIES!!!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 21, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I don't like them kittehs... I'm more of a dog-guy!
> so...uhm
> 
> 
> RELEASE THE PUPPIES!!!!!



You have crossed a line. I can no longer help....maybe a good comrade will carry the torch for you.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 21, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> the fuck is going on in here?



INTRUDER!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 21, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> You have crossed a line. I can no longer help....maybe a good comrade will carry the torch for you.



Not a chance.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 21, 2010)

Debauchery has been hereby socialized.....no...institutionalized. It is fucking mandatory.


[action=Zepp88] lights a cigarette, pours a drink, and heads to the brothel.[/action]


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2010)

You're in luck, komrade. Since you've been gone, all the schools have been turned int brothels.


----------



## Groff (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's one of our "teachers"


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it just me or does sex ed take a more literal form these days?


----------



## Arminius (Jan 21, 2010)

Kitteh!!!





























Edit: oh yeah this too


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2010)

Mr. Kennedy?


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2010)

WTB: Chunky Nu-Metal Tone


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 21, 2010)

Randy said:


> WTB: Chunky Nu-Metal Tone


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 22, 2010)

ahh I feel home now that nonsense is back in a specific 100k-like thread


----------



## lewbob (Jan 22, 2010)

diamond cheques = standard


----------



## leandroab (Jan 22, 2010)

100k has returnith!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 22, 2010)

Guys this is not the 100k thread


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> WTB: Chunky Nu-Metal Tone





Randy said:


>




I wish I could rep you for this


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I wish I could rep you for this



I wish I could give you a beer for this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Benjo230 (Jan 22, 2010)

...


----------



## leandroab (Jan 22, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Guys this is not the 100k thread


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 23, 2010)

leandroab said:


> 100k has returnith!



n00blet


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

Game over losers, I have all the money!


----------



## -mouse- (Jan 23, 2010)

i peed everywhere


----------



## Groff (Jan 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Game over losers, I have all the money!





-mouse- said:


> i peed everywhere



nubs


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2010)

:thethemefromtheopeninglevelofmegamanX:


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 23, 2010)

Tonight I drank coke with red bull...all the time...it was awesome! but not anymore...I'm feeling terrible 
Never drink too much bull-coke!
Especially if you have to drive home 
It's like fucking bullet time but everything seems so slow that it's actually faster than you or some sort of shit


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 23, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


>


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2010)

:fishbeating:


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't leave the duck there! He is totally irresponsible.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow. I just shot down a duck by saying "fuck".


----------



## Arminius (Jan 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> :thethemefromtheopeninglevelofmegamanX:



I love that game SOOOOO hard. Almost as much as I love this guy for covering all of the music on piano.




Most awesome video game music ever, finally got around to learning some of it on guitar.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 23, 2010)

Irons are smarter than we are now. They turn off and on. But not coffee pots. They're still stupid.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2010)

1. Learn how to play piano
2. Shave head
3. Grow Abe Lincoln beard
4. Learn Megaman music
5. ?????
6. Profit


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2010)

Did somebody say 'funky bass'?


----------



## Arminius (Jan 23, 2010)

better theme song


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2010)

While more memorable, I can't tell what most of the instruments are in that.  An old keyboard and a harmonica, and....?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 23, 2010)

Golf balls are so cute. Just look at all the dimples they have.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Golf balls are so cute. Just look at all the dimples they have.



Sven Grammerstorf?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 23, 2010)

Randy said:


> Sven Grammerstorf?


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Groff (Jan 24, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Irons are smarter than we are now. They turn off and on. But not coffee pots. They're still stupid.



I have a programmable coffee pot


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 24, 2010)

Groff said:


> I have a programmable coffee pot



But you don't have to program the iron. It does it on its own.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 24, 2010)

E!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

TMZ!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 24, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Guys this is not the 100k thread



no it's not...
please don't tell it to anyone and ruin our special place


----------



## Groff (Jan 24, 2010)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> But you don't have to program the iron. It does it on its own.



Well, it isn't telepathic, so it doesn't know when you want coffee... Perhaps irons are telepathic... Time to kidnap some scientists!


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 24, 2010)

No starch please


----------



## leandroab (Jan 24, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> E!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2010)

G.C.G.C.G.C.E. Hooray!


----------



## leandroab (Jan 25, 2010)

E.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 25, 2010)

Can't go wrong with some E!nage!
Also: E!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 25, 2010)

E,


----------



## leandroab (Jan 25, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Can't go wrong with some E!nage!
> Also: E!







Prydogga said:


> E,


----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2010)

Emo Village Pillage, IMO


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Randy (Jan 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> Or...
> 
> "Greetings! It's a...
> 
> ...


----------



## Groff (Jan 25, 2010)

Emo Phillips > *


----------



## leandroab (Jan 25, 2010)

A to the E to the R to the Y to the W to the Ç!!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Jan 26, 2010)

Jiggasaw 3000


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Jan 26, 2010)

Prydogga said:


>


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Jan 27, 2010)

Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Jan 27, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*Leand*rob*



*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 27, 2010)

leandroab said:


> *Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy*Fry*doggy



I'm cut deep.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 27, 2010)

Well now you're cut deep I can say - My name in your sig is spelled wrong too


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 29, 2010)

This week was hellish. We moved one warehouse to another warehouse while dealing with all kinds of shit in between.

Hooray for the weekend!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fuck.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 29, 2010)

A.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 29, 2010)

B.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 29, 2010)

C.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 29, 2010)

D.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 29, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 29, 2010)

I needed to come in here to cool off. Hola Zeppy!


----------



## Arminius (Jan 29, 2010)

If you were a man and if I were 13 then I probably would have snickered a little bit.


----------



## Groff (Feb 1, 2010)

I need a job... Finding work around here is a pain in the ass...


----------



## Randy (Feb 1, 2010)

You could always move.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 1, 2010)

How can this NOT be the &^%$ thread?


----------

